

On being a member of the "dumbest generation" - henning
http://patrickthomson.tumblr.com/post/3428958709/on-being-a-member-of-the-dumbest-generation

======
bartonfink
Ironic - the cover of the book he's reviewing explicitly states "How the
Digital Age Stupefies Young Americans."

The review then goes on to say "Perhaps most importantly, it is the members of
this "dumbest generation" who have the courage to resist tyrants and dictators
in Tunisia, Egypt, Bahrain, and now Libya."

I find this highly ironic.

